# Ιδιαζόντως



## despulix (Jun 6, 2010)

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Απορία: γιατί το επίρρημα *ιδιαζόντως* χρησιμοποιείται (μόνο), καθώς λέει το λεξικό Μπαμπινιώτη, στη φράση _έγκλημα ιδιαζόντως ειδεχθές_; Είναι λάθος δηλαδή να το χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς οπουδήποτε αλλού και γιατί;


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 6, 2010)

Περίεργο να περιορίζει τη χρήση του μόνο στη συγκεκριμένη σύναψη. Γιατί να μην χρησιμοποιείται κι αλλιώς. Στο Google πάντως βλέπω _ιδιαζόντως ευφυής, ιδιαζόντως ευαίσθητη, ιδιαζόντως βαρέα και ανθυγιεινά επαγγέλματα _κλπ. Εμείς είμαστε οι χρήστες της γλώσσας, ό,τι θέλουμε κάνουμε, εφόσον δεν χτυπάει άσχημα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2010)

Καλησπέρα.

Όταν τα λεξικά γράφουν «μόνο στη φρ.», δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο από το να περιγράφουν τη χρήση, δεν προσπαθούν να επιβάλουν περιορισμό. Στο _ιδιαζόντως_ δεν ξέρω σε ποια έκδοση το περιορίζει, στη δική μου πάντως δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός και δίνει και το παράδειγμα «ιδιαζόντως βαρετή». Το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει καθόλου τη λέξη. Είναι μια λόγια λέξη, χρησιμοποιούμε το _ιδιαιτέρως_ σήμερα στη θέση της και το _ιδιαζόντως_ θέλει προσοχή στη χρήση.

(Η Κατερίνα πού είναι;)


----------



## despulix (Jun 6, 2010)

...και δεν λέει καν "μόνο στη φράση", αλλά "στη φράση". Ωστόσο, έτσι τουλάχιστον όπως το διάβασα εγώ, κατάλαβα πως δεν χρησιμοποιείται πουθενά αλλού. Γι' αυτό και το αναζήτησα κι εγώ στο ΛΚΝ, αλλά, όντως, δεν το έχει. Τέσπα...


----------



## Themis (Jun 6, 2010)

Το ΛΚΝ έχει τη λέξη στο λήμμα "ιδιάζων", με ερμήνευμα "με ιδιαίτερο τρόπο, εξαιρετικά" και μοναδικό παράδειγμα το γνωστό ειδεχθές. Πάντως δεν περιορίζει τη χρήση όπως η 1η έκδοση του Μπαμπινιώτη. Φυσικά, ισχύει στο ακέραιο αυτό που λέει ο nickel για περιγραφή της χρήσης. Και αφού το ΛΝΕΓ άλλαξε την αντιμετώπισή του, φαίνεται ότι διαπιστώθηκε επέκταση της χρήσης. Που πρέπει μάλλον να συνδέεται με τη γνωστή προσπάθεια αναβάθμισης προς λέξεις θεωρούμενες "ανώτερες" βάσει του ότι δεν είναι κοινές (ιδιαζόντως αντί του ιδιαιτέρως/ ιδιαίτερα).


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2010)

despulix said:


> Γι' αυτό και το αναζήτησα κι εγώ στο ΛΚΝ, αλλά, όντως, δεν το έχει.



Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι είχα κάνει αναζήτηση σιγουριάς, με «ιδιαζ%». Αλλά φαίνεται ότι κάτι άλλο έγραψαν τα χεράκια μου.

Πάντως σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι το ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό του Πάπυρου δεν έχει τη λέξη *σκολιός*. Που όμως την έχει η έντυπη εγκυκλοπαίδεια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2010)

nickel said:


> Πάντως σήμερα ανακάλυψα ότι το ηλεκτρονικό λεξικό του Πάπυρου δεν έχει τη λέξη *σκολιός*. Που όμως την έχει η έντυπη εγκυκλοπαίδεια.



Τελικά δεν έχουμε νήμα για να επισημαίνουμε πράγματα που λείπουν από τα λεξικά χωρίς να είναι νεολογισμοί; Το _πέτασμα_, τον _σκολιό_, τον *απολήψιμο* (απολήψιμα αποθέματα πετρελάιου/νερών κλπ) που είναι το επόμενο ευρηματάκι μου...


----------

